# It's been awhile.. the 'tiels! <PHOTO HEAVY>



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I just snapped some photos of the 'tiels while they were having their out of cage time in the bird room since I haven't posted any photos of them for awhile.. apart from Basil.

When I said in the title _photo heavy_, I really mean it! :lol:

*Larry
*


















*Rosalie*


















*Charlie*










*Freddy*


















*Shiro*


















*Theo*


















*Ella*


















*Tilly*









*Emmit*








*
Mali*









*Basil*


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow...what gorgeous Angels you have 

Larry and Charlie look just like my Velvet 

I've never seen any like Mali and Shilo before....They are all Gorgeous!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! 

Oh really. Shiro is a Clear Pied and Mali is a Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

You have such a gorgeous and colourful flock!


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Very beautiful flock you have.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

They are so beautiful. Those photos make me want to go out and adopt more.


----------



## xSam (Feb 28, 2010)

Omg those are such beautiful photographs, their adorable!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all so pretty  Can I borrow them and your camera


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I love Mali! What an attitude. Like "why are you taking all those pictures of THEM? I'm clearly the best looking!"


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

jesus christ....like always amazing birds...especially the whitefaces


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

i love roseali


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Beautiful !


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

What I want to know is....how do you remember all their names?

So beautiful!!!!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Your birds are beautiful...thanks for sharing


----------



## DinoandSera (Aug 31, 2010)

Woah - that's a lot of birds you have lol. They are all beautiful. I especially like Tilly - this is my favourite mutation I think.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG you have such a colourful flock! Some of those colours ive never even seen before! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are gorgeous! Annie, I expect she keeps track of their names because each one has its own personality lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

what beautiful babys you have got and great pictures too


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you, everyone. 

As for their names, it's pretty easy, lol. Though I do get them mixed up sometimes, especially since Larry and Charlie look identical looking from the back of them.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Oh how cute, I love the white one a bunch


----------

